# A warning about "Balls of Steel Sussex"



## Antony (9 mo ago)

Everyone here is looking for a bargain when it comes to ammo, and so was I yesterday whilst browsing wasps slingshots website and found a company they personally have linked for steel bbs named Balls of Steel sussex.

DO NOT USE THEM, they created a Fed ex label, did not send the parcel, and then proceeded to reply to my emails like an illiterate idiot.
























I'm in the process of disputing the transaction, wasp slingshots need to remove this seller from their webpage.

Please look at the images of the emails with the sensitive info blotted out, so you can really see what an idiot this person is.

I have no idea how to correct the order of the images but you should be able to tell via the time stamps.


----------



## Antony (9 mo ago)

The order of the emails is bottom to top


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

review them on trustpilot too


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

I’ve bought ball bearings from them a couple of times and not had any issues.

That said good companies can go bad and bad companies can go bust.

Let us know how things pan out


----------



## Antony (9 mo ago)

Thanks, yeah will deffo review them on trust pilot with a link to this thread.

Will keep the thread updated about my refund and any other mental emails I may receive lol


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Balls of steel Sussex are the best 🎯👌👍. They are the only ammo suppliers I have used and will always use due to there amazing service and prices. Only ever had one issue and it was due to the courier company he uses bursting my package and my 6000 8.7mm steels being light . But he sorted it straight away and also gave me 2000 extra on the next 6000 order. 🎯👊👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Something is off. It sounds like maybe you clicked on a spam link or email.

Did you order directly through the site you navigated to or did you click on a link on WASP?

Either way, you won't get any resolution from your cc company an hour after you ordered. It doesn't work that quickly.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

brucered said:


> Something is off. It sounds like maybe you clicked on a spam link or email.
> 
> Did you order directly through the site you navigated to or did you click on a link on WASP?
> 
> Either way, you won't get any resolution from your cc company an hour after you ordered. It doesn't work that quickly.


😲 I never even noticed that 😂😂 omg . You place your order then your tracking number is generated then it won't kick in till they collect them, from him. Was it today you ordered them 🎯


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

spewing said:


> I’ve bought ball bearings from them a couple of times and not had any issues.
> 
> That said good companies can go bad and bad companies can go bust.
> 
> Let us know how things pan out


It's been 20 minutes since I ordered...where's my stuff? Time to go online and slam them. 🤪


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

brucered said:


> It's been 20 minutes since I ordered...where's my stuff? Time to go online and slam them. 🤪


I know. Honestly I buy at least once every 4-6weeks and have done from I started using cattys (about 3.5 years). And only had that one issue of the courier bursting the bag. Which Reece sorted 👌👊🎯. The only issues I have seen with others have been very very similar to this like. It usually takes about 3days to get from him in England to me in North of Scotland can't beat that really and his prices can't be beaten 🎯👊👌👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Antony (9 mo ago)

I


brucered said:


> It's been 20 minutes since I ordered...where's my stuff? Time to go online and slam them. 🤪


Your comment literally serves no purpose other than to antagonise me, which is childish at best.


----------



## Antony (9 mo ago)

These emails were two days after I had ordered them, not 1 hour.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Antony said:


> I
> 
> 
> Your comment literally serves no purpose other than to antagonise me, which is childish at best.


Seems to happen often on here unfortunately. Unless you've been here for 15 years no one respects you.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Antony said:


> These emails were two days after I had ordered them, not 1 hour.


Your started the thread 2 hrs ago, today, June 10. The emails are dated today, June 10. Your opening line states you were browsing and ordered yesterday (June 9, I presume).

This entire thread is NOT GENERAL SLINGHOT RELATED either. It's a individual complaint about a company, not sending you a tracking or ammo.



Antony said:


> Your comment literally serves no purpose other than to antagonise me, which is childish at best.


It's a general comment on society and what many people use forums for these days, not just this one. Something doesn't go picture perfect or according to plan, they jump online, slam the company. It gets rectified a day later and they come back and say "it's all good". Meanwhile, they have drug the company name through the mud.

Give it a few days, I'm guessing you'll get your tracking info and ammo shortly there after or hopefully you will.



Jcharmin92 said:


> Seems to happen often on here unfortunately. Unless you've been here for 15 years no one respects you.


It goes the other way too. I've seen 15y members offer genuine advise or questions something, it gets taken the wrong way and 6 month members insults them or calls them an a A-hole.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

TreeMan sure makes a nice fork...


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

brucered said:


> Your started the thread 2 hrs ago, today, June 10. The emails are dated today, June 10. Your opening line states you were browsing and ordered yesterday (June 9, I presume).
> 
> This entire thread is NOT GENERAL SLINGHOT RELATED either. It's a individual complaint about a company, not sending you a tracking or ammo.
> 
> ...


What do I know really 🤷‍♂️ I'm just speaking from my experience here is all. Figured I'd inform the fella since he was concerned with the context of your reply to his post.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

" This corn is special , isn't it ? "


----------



## Antony (9 mo ago)

brucered said:


> Your started the thread 2 hrs ago, today, June 10. The emails are dated today, June 10. Your opening line states you were browsing and ordered yesterday (June 9, I presume).
> 
> This entire thread is NOT GENERAL SLINGHOT RELATED either. It's a individual complaint about a company, not sending you a tracking or ammo.
> 
> ...


Yawn.

Why are you even trying to (badly) calculate when I ordered the item via the limited info on the emails?
I had tracking Info, it was wrong, I ordered a product and it didn't arrive.
You're really struggling to find the high ground here, if general slingshot chat isn't the correct place, it's by no coincidence that you haven't informed me of the right place to post this.

This is a warning to others who want cheap ammo, not an attack on you.

You were trolling, I pointed it out.
Yawn.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

IslandMade sure does make a fine fork!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Antony said:


> Yawn.
> 
> Why are you even trying to (badly) calculate when I ordered the item via the limited info on the emails?
> I had tracking Info, it was wrong, I ordered a product and it didn't arrive.
> ...


My timeline was based on when you said you ordered and your email wording and correspondence. 

Hopefully your ammo arrives safely and quickly. 

Feedback Forum is where it belongs in my mind. That is where feedback in stores, products, vendors and members seem to be.


----------



## Minshaw73 (7 mo ago)

Booral121 said:


> Balls of steel Sussex are the best 🎯👌👍. They are the only ammo suppliers I have used and will always use due to there amazing service and prices. Only ever had one issue and it was due to the courier company he uses bursting my package and my 6000 8.7mm steels being light . But he sorted it straight away and also gave me 2000 extra on the next 6000 order. 🎯👊👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


Ordered myself and received package last week no problems at all, decent price and fast service


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Antony said:


> Everyone here is looking for a bargain when it comes to ammo, and so was I yesterday whilst browsing wasps slingshots website and found a company they personally have linked for steel bbs named Balls of Steel sussex.
> 
> If I'm reading this correctly, you ordered ammo on Jun 9th, and filed a complaint on Jun 10th. If so, perhaps a bit of patience is in order.


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

Slide-Easy said:


> IslandMade sure does make a fine fork!











That he does. Got this one coming my way soon… lol


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

craigbutnotreally said:


> That he does. Got this one coming my way soon… lol


I wish I had a small IslandMade coming. Something small 70-80mm wide...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

treefork said:


> View attachment 370961


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Seems to happen often on here unfortunately. Unless you've been here for 15 years no one respects you.


aaaand the butthurt starts again...


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Smh all these bots 🤦‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Jcharmin92 sure makes some nice forks...


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Slide-Easy said:


> Jcharmin92 sure makes some nice forks...


Can I ask why you keep writing these about different builders on here 🤣🎯


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> Can I ask why you keep writing these about different builders on here 🤣🎯


To swing the conversation away from the fan-danny.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> Can I ask why you keep writing these about different builders on here 🤣🎯


I was thinking of swinging it over to Hoggs of Fife sporting clothes.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Slide-Easy said:


> I was thinking of swinging it over to Hoggs of Fife sporting clothes.


Oooo that's exactly in my county 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👍👊👌


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> Oooo that's exactly in my county 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👍👊👌


I boycotted Chinese clothes a long time ago...


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Slide-Easy said:


> I boycotted Chinese clothes a long time ago...
> View attachment 371048


Im based in Fife bud there just about 19miles from them 👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👍👌


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> Im based in Fife bud there just about 19miles from them 👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👍👌


Haha let’s see ya in your Sunday best bro 😎 dressed to kill 🙃


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Portboy said:


> Haha let’s see ya in your Sunday best bro 😎 dressed to kill 🙃


I don't wear any of it buddy its more suited for the older gent 🧐😄 but there moleskin trousers are quite comfortable like 👍🎯👊👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

It's been a few days (weekend, not working days I guess). Has the vendor responded or updated the OP?

@Antony


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

brucered said:


> It's been a few days. Has the vendor responded or updated the OP @Antony


Don't know like


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> I don't wear any of it buddy its more suited for the older gent 🧐😄 but there moleskin trousers are quite comfortable like 👍🎯👊👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


Ya I hear you man I don’t like dress clothes at all I would burn it


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Portboy said:


> Ya I hear you man I don’t like dress clothes at all I would burn it


I wouldn't burn it 🤣👊🎯 but there spectator clothes or stand shooting port drinking clothes if that makes sense well made stuff just not practical alot of the time 🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌👍


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> I wouldn't burn it 🤣👊🎯 but there spectator clothes or stand shooting port drinking clothes if that makes sense well made stuff just not practical alot of the time 🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌👍


Lol I am a bit over dramatic at times 😂 I just like jeans and a tshirt kinda guy . Heavy jacket in the late months. Not really many times I need to dress up maybe Christmas and funerals that’s it 🤙🏻


----------



## Antony (9 mo ago)

I've sorted stuff out with my banks dispute service and have been given a temporary refund whilst they attempt to communicate with Reece.


----------



## Antony (9 mo ago)

All I can say is good luck communicating with him lmfao


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Portboy said:


> Ya I hear you man I don’t like dress clothes at all I would burn it


That is a waxed cotton, field jacket with game pockets...nothing 'dress' about it.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Nope I'm out. 🤯🤯


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Portboy said:


> Lol I am a bit over dramatic at times 😂 I just like jeans and a tshirt kinda guy . Heavy jacket in the late months. Not really many times I need to dress up maybe Christmas and funerals that’s it 🤙🏻


Ain't nothing but waxed cotton (oilskin) and flannel shirts...


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

craigbutnotreally said:


> That he does. Got this one coming my way soon… lol


Sorry Caleb, I had Shane re-route that one to me. … 

That’s sweet !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Portboy said:


> Lol I am a bit over dramatic at times  I just like jeans and a tshirt kinda guy . Heavy jacket in the late months. Not really many times I need to dress up maybe Christmas and funerals that’s it


We could be related Jason……that is me to an absolute T 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


> That is a waxed cotton, field jacket with game pockets...nothing 'dress' about it.


Big pockets ya say mmm 🤔 that’s always handy 😁


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> We could be related Jason……that is me to an absolute T
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Haha sounding like we are 😉 my southern brother 🤙🏻🤟🏻


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Dang i hardly ever even wear shoes anymore,dress up???? i put on shorts and a tshirt with flip flops,im dressed up,


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

skarrd said:


> Dang i hardly ever even wear shoes anymore,dress up???? i put on shorts and a tshirt with flip flops,im dressed up,


That a boy 👍🏻


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

skarrd said:


> Dang i hardly ever even wear shoes anymore,dress up???? i put on shorts and a tshirt with flip flops,im dressed up,


They call that one grounding and to me it sounds like your very well grounded if you don't wear shoes lol my wife is the same way lol


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

Good to hear the bank has sorted it out for you.

Here's an idea - get a MAPP gas torch, a ladel, a ball mold and some lead, much more satisfying and lead shoots so much better than steel.


----------



## Antony (9 mo ago)

Biker_Bob said:


> Good to hear the bank has sorted it out for you.
> 
> Here's an idea - get a MAPP gas torch, a ladel, a ball mold and some lead, much more satisfying and lead shoots so much better than steel.


Yeah I want to get into shooting lead but it's quite pricey initially, I imagine once you've got the setup lead comes cheap?


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Antony said:


> Everyone here is looking for a bargain when it comes to ammo, and so was I yesterday whilst browsing wasps slingshots website and found a company they personally have linked for steel bbs named Balls of Steel sussex.
> 
> DO NOT USE THEM, they created a Fed ex label, did not send the parcel, and then proceeded to reply to my emails like an illiterate idiot.
> 
> ...


I would have asked about the "free toaster" promotion and complained that it hadn't arrived either! Lol


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

Antony said:


> Yeah I want to get into shooting lead but it's quite pricey initially, I imagine once you've got the setup lead comes cheap?


It's not that bad, the molds are about £20 each (I have one for 12mm and one for 18mm) and lead is about £3 / Kg at the moment. It's easy enough to find, there are sellers on Ebay or make friends with a skip waggon driver....


----------

